# Sikorsky in Poland.



## v2 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sikorsky Aircraft Signs Memorandum of Understanding with Polish PZL Mielec.

U.S.-based Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation signed a strategic Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Polish aircraft maker PZL Mielec to negotiate agreements that would establish the company as the assembly center for International Black Hawk helicopters and key helicopter components, announced the company on September 20 at a signing ceremony in Warsaw. Sikorsky Aircraft is a subsidiary of United Technologies Corporation, of Hartford, Connecticut. Under the MOU, Sikorsky's strategic investment in PZL Mielec will provide funding for factory improvements and tooling to support assembly of the *International Black Hawk *helicopter and other helicopter component production. In his remarks at the ceremony, U.S. Ambassador to Poland Victor Ashe said, “This is yet another new major U.S. investment in Poland announced in recent days that clearly demonstrates the strong commercial ties between the U.S. and Poland. Several offices of the U.S. Embassy have worked very hard to assist Sikorsky Aircraft Corporation and PZL Mielec to reach this MOU. I congratulate all involved.”


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Wonder if the Polish will buy the Blackhawk then. Damn good aircraft. She is my baby! Damn I miss her allready and it has only been 3 days.


----------



## v2 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

DerAdler, when will your girlfriend graduate? Do you have your AK arrangements made? And what bear medicine will you have for those chance encounters?


----------

